# Newbie found a treasure has lots of questions



## Richard13 (Mar 24, 2017)

I've always wanted a cool car but not a full frame off five year project. Others guys have told me to start off with the best one I could find so I found one. 1965 Hardtop two family car all complete and original except added aftermarket air and newer style mechanical fuel pump. Has the original factory ordered tinted glass including windshield with no chips or cracks. No rusted floors and solid trunk, no rust under back window trim no rust anywhere. Original interior with one small repaired tear in passenger front seat. Came complete with owners manual and service record book with those metal plates on back cover and as a bonus a dead mouse under the spare tire.

A couple things I need help with....how to remove the escutcheon in the center consol to replace the shift indicator bulb. Also if I jump the horn at the horn relay the horns honk. Where do I look for and how do check the actual horn button? 

I'm so excited about this car I took the carb off and had it rebuilt and tuned on a motor, changed oil, changed oil in limited slip differential. The tranny was rebuilt not too long ago the owners son said so I left that alone. Got a battery filled radiator and this thing roared to life. I've never had neck bender muscle car before and this car moves. I don't know how to add photos from this iPad but will learn. 

If someone can help with this questions that would be great!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

PM me any questions.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GeeTeeOhGuy on here is one of the resident experts on 65's. You might try PMing him, but I'm sure he'll be along presently.

Sounds like you've found a real nice one there. It'd be a good idea to purchase copies of all the manuals you can find, the Fisher Body Manual is where you'd expect to find information on how to work with trim and stuff.

How about posting some photos?

Bear


----------

